# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  chiarimento

## maripo

Vendita locale commerciale da parte di una sas considerato bene strumentale, l'acquirente è un artigiano....dubbio: l'IVA è obbligatoria od opzionabile?
Grazie 1000!!!

----------


## Speedy

> Vendita locale commerciale da parte di una sas considerato bene strumentale, l'acquirente è un artigiano....dubbio: l'IVA è obbligatoria od opzionabile?
> Grazie 1000!!!

  Iva obbligatoria
Ciao

----------


## maripo

Scusa Ma Forse Allora Ho Interpretato Male La Legge: Dpr 632/72 Art. 10 8 Ter Che Parla Di Opzionabilita'....????????

----------


## Speedy

> Scusa Ma Forse Allora Ho Interpretato Male La Legge: Dpr 632/72 Art. 10 8 Ter Che Parla Di Opzionabilita'....????????

  Tu hai interpretato bene ed io invece no, a causa della sinteticit&#224; della domanda e della mia fretta.
Confermo che secondo il nuovo articolo 10 numero 8 ter del dpr 633/72 la cessione di un fabbricato strumentale per natura, effettuato dalla impresa non costruttrice, &#232; esente da IVA salvo opzione per il regime di imponibilit&#224; e salvo i casi di esclusione (cessionario non soggetto IVA, detraibilit&#224; inferiore al 25%, ecc.).
Ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

In questa pagina http://www.commercialistatelematico.com/DL2232006.html
ci sono numerosi articoli che parlano della nuova normativa IVA in tema di immobili.   

> Tu hai interpretato bene ed io invece no, a causa della sinteticità della domanda e della mia fretta.
> Confermo che secondo il nuovo articolo 10 numero 8 ter del dpr 633/72 la cessione di un fabbricato strumentale per natura, effettuato dalla impresa non costruttrice, è esente da IVA salvo opzione per il regime di imponibilità e salvo i casi di esclusione (cessionario non soggetto IVA, detraibilità inferiore al 25%, ecc.).
> Ciao

----------


## maripo

Grazie....e buona giornata. Ciao!!! :Smile:

----------

